
Compression garments reduce muscle fatigue - FluidDjango
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328485.000-compression-garments-reduce-muscle-fatigue.html
======
coryl
I wear compression shirts when training jiu jitsu/muay thai. They are amazing
for wicking away sweat and keeping you cool. You simply can't go back to
cotton t-shirts which soak up sweat and get heavy.

However, how do these garments help keep you warm? I was under the impression
that their breathability exposes you to outside temperature more efficiently
(which is usually cooler than your body temp).

~~~
objclxt
You wouldn't normally wear a compression shirt on its own if you were training
outside. It's all about the layering - so you have a compression shirt that
would wick moisture away, a mid-layer of variable material depending upon the
temperature, and a 'shell' outer layer (also breathable). The outer-layer
helps prevent wind-chill and water getting in, the mid-layer insulates you,
and the inner compression layer wicks the moisture away and keeps you
comfortable.

Of course, different strokes for different folks, and some people feel the
cold more than others!

------
kleinsch
Compression garments aren't worn by athletes just to keep warm. There has been
a hypothesis for years now that compression garments improve performance,
speed up recovery, and/or help with injury prevention. That's why I wore
compression sleeves a couple months ago for Ironman Cozumel, where it was 85
degrees and I didn't need any help keeping warm.

I realized when I got started in endurance sports a couple years ago that
sports are full of advice that somebody tried out and it became doctrine
without scientific evidence to support it. Studies like this are key to prove
or disprove that conventional wisdom.

------
mattmcknight
The proposed mechanism is very counterintuitive- it is not clear to me why
compression would stimulate blood flow, as it typically restricts it.

~~~
icegreentea
Your veins normally circulate blood by using the normal skeletal muscle
contractions in combination of a series of one way valves. In essence, it is a
passive system. By applying constant external pressure, you shift the balance
of blood flowing between your surface and deep veins (your deep veins carry
way more blood). The increase in pressure also increases your blood velocity.
Here's a linky

<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10633254>

------
easp
Over a decade ago I started developing serious, chronic RSI issues in my hands
and wrists due to keyboard/mouse time. I tried changing seating position, etc,
and it helped a little.

What really helped though was getting some handeeze gloves. They are
fingerless, snug fitting lycra gloves with a double layer of lycra for the
cuff. Don't know exactly how they work, but it sounds like it could be a
similar principle, and they helped a lot.

------
budman
I tried to wear a compression shirt for Golf once and it was the worst round
of my life. I literally ripped the thing off at the 11th hole.

The thing about compression garments that I learned a good lesson that day is
they restrict movement. Reason I guess you don't see any pro golfers use them
or NBA players.

~~~
discodave
Sports like rugby, NFL or basketball are very different to golf. The others
involve aerobic/anaerobic fitness and strength components along with their
skills. While golf involves a very precise, repeated movement (with some
speed/strength component) but almost no opportunity for the speedier removal
of lactic acid to help you.

The garment just probably interfered with the swinging of your arms, even if
only slightly.

------
ajtaylor
On Friday when I cycled home from work, I wore a compression shirt under my
cycling jersey for the first time. When I arrived home, I had drunk less than
half the water I did the previous trip. This is anecdotal at best, but I'm
going to wear it again on the next ride.

